# Albino Jaguar Carpet Python



## Kenno (Jun 21, 2010)

Here's the photo's of the first ever Albino Jag produced, Henry Piorun from Canada was the breeder, his videos are on youtube. Lets hope we see someone produce these here in the near future.


----------



## Contagion (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice. Should be some this season.


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 21, 2010)

wow those are stunning!! *froth*


----------



## Kenno (Jun 21, 2010)

Contagion said:


> Very nice. Should be some this season.



Produced by who?


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 21, 2010)

barra, check his last thread he put up yesterday i think..


----------



## Bez84 (Jun 21, 2010)

Produced by whoever decides to put there albino darwins over the RPM carpets lol


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 21, 2010)

the thread was called 'CARAMELS & ALBINO'S"


----------



## Kurto (Jun 21, 2010)

Definitely something special there... Just too bad they were hatched on the other side of the world!


----------



## driftoz (Jun 21, 2010)

ah yes seen that should be intresting


----------



## Kenno (Jun 21, 2010)

Any idea what price these little guys will fetch? Don't tell me to just ask barramundi


----------



## shaye (Jun 21, 2010)

alot


----------



## Kenno (Jun 21, 2010)

Insightful stuff


----------



## dottyback (Jun 21, 2010)

someone please claify, in order to breed these, jag to albino then split jag to splitalbino? If so we will have to wait about 6 years in Australia?


----------



## kupper (Jun 21, 2010)

unless you have a friend of a friend who brings things in from overseas ...........


----------



## mojo73 (Jun 21, 2010)

dottyback said:


> someone please claify, in order to breed these, jag to albino then split jag to splitalbino? If so we will have to wait about 6 years in Australia?



Not if they enter Australia in the same way that the RPM's (cough - Jaguars) did - you most likely have hets already and dont even know it!


----------



## mungus (Jun 21, 2010)

Kenno said:


> Any idea what price these little guys will fetch? Don't tell me to just ask barramundi



Just ask Barramundi.....:lol:


----------



## Basssman (Jun 22, 2010)

There are already Het for albino Jags here so it will be within only a few years before they are produced here

Cheers Sam


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jun 22, 2010)

wow!! they are nice


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool! Can't wait to see how these turn out. Nice find Kenno!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jun 22, 2010)

That rpm of Barramundi looks like it might be too small and young to go this season. Good luck to him though.


----------



## Paul (Jun 22, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> That rpm of Barramundi looks like it might be too small and young to go this season. Good luck to him though.


 
Wishfull thinking? I reckon Barra has a good chance this year...
 
Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jun 22, 2010)

On further inspection of those photos i think you might be right Paul. I thought the caramel rpms were the ones that were het for albino. That standard rpm looks like it should be around the 600 gram mark.


----------



## aussie-albino (Jun 22, 2010)

This year or next year, exciting stuff for the Aussie hobby, fingers crossed for Barramundi
cheers
Scott


----------



## mojo73 (Jun 22, 2010)

byup said:


> There are already Het for albino Jags here so it will be within only a few years before they are produced here
> 
> Cheers Sam



Good to see that you guys agree that the RPM's are re-smuggled back out jags and that you will not be too far behind the rest of the world that you should have been leading!


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 22, 2010)

hopoefully in the next few seasons we will see some interesting intergrades and RPMS produced and come on to the market would be interesting


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 22, 2010)

There are about 4 or 5 18 month old 100% het RPMs that were produced from a succesful pairing, they hatched in late 08. The chance of succesful breeding of these guys back to Albinos this season is slim but not impossible. 

My little het male is on the small side but he is having a good crack at my Albino. Plenty of spurring and tail alignments but I have not seen a mating as yet. Still early days though.....


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jun 22, 2010)

Good luck mate. I have had many a female lay eggs without observing ovulation.


----------

